# Swap your 400mm seatpost for my 350mm one?



## Cyclist33 (4 Nov 2012)

So, my top tube is so low-slung that the 350mm seatpost that came with the bike can't be extended to where I need it for my bike fit. So I desperately need a 400.

Do you have a 27.2x400mm seatpost that is longer than you need, and if so would you be willing to swap it for a 350? I'm not after fancy stuff as such, just in good working order, like mine.

Thanks

Stu


----------



## I like Skol (5 Nov 2012)

I recently bought a decent black alloy one for my lads bike for around £11-£12 delivered. Not really worth messing around doing swapsies and posting stuff whenn that is all they cost.

THIS is the one we bought (not sure if it is the same seller?)

Or THESE are even cheaper in silver.


----------



## Cyclist33 (6 Nov 2012)

I like Skol said:


> I recently bought a decent black alloy one for my lads bike for around £11-£12 delivered. Not really worth messing around doing swapsies and posting stuff whenn that is all they cost.
> 
> THIS is the one we bought (not sure if it is the same seller?)
> 
> Or THESE are even cheaper in silver.


 
Appreciate that Skol, just seems a shame when I've got 2x 350mm posts sitting around, to have to add to the family


----------

